# Imitator with bloated tongue?



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Help! My intermedius for some reason cannot get his tongue back in his mouth! Or rather it's back in his mouth, but it's too big now so he can't close his mouth! It's bloated or something! What can I do?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

konton said:


> Help! My intermedius for some reason cannot get his tongue back in his mouth! Or rather it's back in his mouth, but it's too big now so he can't close his mouth! It's bloated or something! What can I do?


With the experience I have with newts... This is a bad situation. The frog will not be able to feed at all, and will waste away. There is an infection of sorts within the mouth, and unless immediate action is taken by a vet, this frog will most likely perish within a few days.* I know this is not at all what you wanted to hear*, but it is paramount that this frog receives medical attention for it to have any chance at all. 

Perhaps it is a deformation resulting from a lack of vit/mineral supplements???

Best of luck, and all my best wishes to you...

JBear


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How long has he been like that? Is it possible that he is regurgitating his stomach?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Typically when I see this sort of thing, I would consider some form of metabolic bone disease as distortion of the bones supporting the mouth and tongue are fairly common. The angle does make it look like there is a change in bone conformation but that is also hard to tell from a picutre. 

As was noted above, there is a chance that it is the result of a infection or damage to the tongue. For example if something happened to the bone or the muscles that anchor the tongue you could see that as a result. 
Another possibility is that the frog interacted with something that caused an inflammation (like a splinter) while feeding. 

This really should be handled by a vet as it needs an examimation and a work up to see if it is fixable or surviviable. 

Ed


----------

